# Mastercylinder



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I haven't been on here much lately due to work, but I haven't seen any posts regarding mastercylinder.

For those of you who aren't aware, Bruce passed away on January 5 after some ongoing health problems.

Bruce Bjerkeli, 60, left our physical presence in Beaumont, TX on January 5, 2017. He will always be with us.

Bruce was born on October 28, 1956 in Texas City, TX, where he grew up on Seaside Lane. He was a gifted artist, a natural athlete and a lover of music. As an adult, Bruce lived in Austin, El Paso, Texas City and Beaumont.

Bruce was preceded in death by his father, Benton A. Bjerkeli, and his mother, Glenda Curry Bjerkeli Faust. He is survived by his brothers Lesley Curry and Arden Bjerkeli. his son Erik Bjerkeli, his daughter Regan Bjerkeli, their mother Karen Guynes Bjerkeli, Karenâ€™s sister Melissa Guynes and Karenâ€™s mother Gail Guynes. He was loved by the families of countless cousins, aunts, uncles and grandparents, here and gone.

Bruce was a proud alumnus of the Texas City High School class of 1975 and has maintained many friendships from the class. Bruce graduated from the University of Texas at Austin, with a degree in Pharmacy. After brief careers as a longshoreman and a graphics artist, he served many years as a pharmacist and a teacher. He was beloved by his countless friends, patients and students.

To honor Bruceâ€™s legacy, there will be a celebration of his life on January 21, 2017 at 2:00 PM at the American Legion Post 89, 3028 29th St N, Texas City, TX 77590. https://www.facebook.com/events/249635422131874/

In lieu of flowers, please consider making a donation in memory of Bruce to the TCISD Foundation for the Future at http://www.tcisd.org/departments/foundation. Bruce was passionate about supporting the youth of Texas City.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh man... that is awful news. What happened with him?


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Always enjoyed reading his viewpoint even if I didn't agree with him. Must've been a character.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I would jus' like to post something argumentative in honor of MC.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well dammit....I was just wondering about him the other day.

Figured he lost a password or got busy.

Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Rip MC.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

slopoke said:


> I would jus' like to post something argumentative in honor of MC.


Bruce was a troller extrordinaire! RIP Bruce!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that! RIP Brother.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

That's sad. _I had no idea. Prayers sent for family and friends._


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

RIP Bruce.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

that makes me sad....thanks for informing us.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a hard pill to swallow. I was thinking about Bruce the other day and figured he was just taking some time off from the board as he has done before.

Godspeed Bruce; you sure helped to keep it interesting around here.

TH


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I haven't been on here much lately due to work, but I haven't seen any posts regarding mastercylinder.
> 
> For those of you who aren't aware, Bruce passed away on January 5 after some ongoing health problems.
> 
> ...


So sorry to Hear! always enjoyed His stuff...And THX txgodess for Info


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Pretty shocking to hear. Although many disagreed with his views, I felt he was the voice of reason on many occasions,not all the time. I thought he got banned again.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Rip MC....


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

RIP Brother...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I thought he got banned again.


He sent me a bottle once upon a time and asked me to ban him for two weeks. Said he had some things to do and wouldn't do them if he could be on 2cool 

TH


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

RIP big guy...

I was thinking he was at camp....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got notice about this via FB Messenger back then and didn't put two and two together until Goddess's post. RIP Bruce.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, I pray that his loved ones are moving along rapidly in their mourning and are able to reflect on the many fond memories without getting too sad by now. Good bless them all.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow.
MC, I hope your journey is a smooth one. you will be missed.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

R.I.P. Bruce. 

Always fun messing with you! Hopefully you'll wake up in a better place than Crosby this time bro! Godspeed.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow...shocking news. RIP


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> R.I.P. Bruce.
> 
> Always fun messing with you! Hopefully you'll wake up in a better place than Crosby this time bro! Godspeed.


I'm guessing he'd appreciate that one. RIP.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> He sent me a bottle once upon a time and asked me to ban him for two weeks. Said he had some things to do and wouldn't do them if he could be on 2cool
> 
> TH


LMAO!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

If you ever got a chance to hang out with him was a fun guy to be around, RIP MC


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know txgoddess.

Sad news.... way to young to be gone.

I only occasionally agreed with him, but at least he wasn't wishy/washy. He was a man with firm opinions.

RIP MC. We will miss you here.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> If you ever got a chance to hang out with him was a fun guy to be around, RIP MC


Yep!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Rip
mc


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

R.I.P. Bruce.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

RIP MC, hooked me a time or two


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

RIP Bruce


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Rip Bruce glad to have known you


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know. Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

We ribbed on eachother more than once but it was always in good humor... he would poke at me and I would poke at him but we always hit eachother with green afterwards. Hate to hear of his passing. Godspeed Bruce.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I remember a post where Mont was busting his chops for being well....MC.

RIP


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Dam sorry to hear, RIP Bruthse


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

RIP Bruce....... you were one of the first 2coolers I met


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know. Didn't agree with him often, but he always got me thinking. RIP, sir.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Dang! I was really a big MC fan. We PMed last year about having a beer but never made the time. Agree with him or not, he knew some stuff.

RIP Bruce.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Sad news he was always cool with me I met him at the Texas City dike gathering very nice easy going dude Rest In Peace Bruce


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

That's a shocker.. Rip, Bruce.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

This is sad news. I met him in 2009 at the beach gathering. Bruce and I never agreed on any topic but I enjoyed his company.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Man, this hits pretty hard. I so wish I knew about this when it happened. I would have been at his services. Bruce was a good man. Had him out to Blockade Runners a couple times. He even helped build the porch after Ike. He was down in the marsh mud helping me with a post hole digger to set a piling and he caught a snake. I ran away as he picked it up and kissed it. He said it was just another of God's beautiful creatures. I then made him wash his hands.  

He was one of the most unique individuals I ever enjoyed the company of. Beach gatherings were a hoot too. Opinionated, surely. But you get past that and he was a big old teddy bear. He cared a lot about kids. As a matter of fact, we started talking because we were both coaches. Here's to you Bruce. You will be missed.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very sad news. RIP MC. 

Kind of sad that he spent such a large amount of time on 2cool, 30000+- posts, and no one even knew that he had passed away, much less critically ill. Like online family that we don't even know.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Rip mc


----------



## mattm6510 (May 27, 2008)

Rip Bruce

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Like many here I really hate to hear this. He seemed to enjoy stirring the pot on 2cool, but in the pm's we exchanged he seemed like a really good guy. You will be missed MC. RIP


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Man, this hits pretty hard. I so wish I knew about this when it happened. I would have been at his services. Bruce was a good man. Had him out to Blockade Runners a couple times. He even helped build the porch after Ike. He was down in the marsh mud helping me with a post hole digger to set a piling and he caught a snake. I ran away as he picked it up and kissed it. He said it was just another of God's beautiful creatures. I then made him wash his hands.
> 
> He was one of the most unique individuals I ever enjoyed the company of. Beach gatherings were a hoot too. Opinionated, surely. But you get past that and he was a big old teddy bear. He cared a lot about kids. As a matter of fact, we started talking because we were both coaches. Here's to you Bruce. You will be missed.


I agree with this. One-of-a-kind guy. You had to meet him in person to really know him. I will miss seeing him at gatherings for sure.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

RIP MC. Hope you are enjoying the giant band camp in the sky. Some who say you were in the one that is a bit hotter, but those folks take life to seriously.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

He was one hell of a man! I would say the most influential 2coolers ever .
One of the people that made me think I want to be a part of this forum.
RIP Sir!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for the family and many friends. You will be missed MC. God Bless.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm truly saddened to hear this. Rip MC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

R.I.P Bruce...your wit, sarcasm and knowledge helped liven this place up and keep things interesting. As one said earlier, he was a Master Troller and could stir up the pot like few others. But a hellva nice guy all in all and will certainly leave an empty spot.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang!!!!.. Missed this altogether.. Gonna miss my brother 'pill roller'... Had a bunch of good PM sessions with him... we thought alike on a lotta things..

A good man gone way too soon...

R I P, Bruce....:cheers:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow. It's late, I'm buzzed and tired but I don't have anything to convey but a prayer for his soul and his familly apparently 3 months later. He hated my fu's early on (I laughed at his, he did as well. Lol) but we figured out we were both ******** after a few weeks early on and after a few nonchalant greenies to each other a couple of years into it it was a mutual fu.. That's all I got. RIP mc and thank you babe for the unexpected (to say the least) post about the big man.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

RIP, sir!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

RIP Bruce, I met him at the Dike gathering and one time at Shooter's bloody mary mornings. Sorry to hear this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

He could always stir the pot. One on the old guys here. R.I.P.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

RIP MC. Seems 2cool has been losing a few lately.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

RockportRobert said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Didn't agree with him often, but he always got me thinking. RIP, sir.


This and a prayer.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

OH Man! Rest In Peace, Bruce!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Like others, I also thought he was just taking some time away.
RIP MC


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Sad to hear. Gonna miss reading his thoughts on different subjects. RIP


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry also! He WAS fun!! Who is gonna "beat the drum" for snakes now?? LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This caught me off guard. Bruce was a character, but I still respected him.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Shocked!
Bruce was a nice guy--Hung out a few times away from the board.
Rest in Peace Bruce!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

RIP you Krawchitty Old Bass-Turd!!!


:brew:


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Like others have said here I was wondering where he had gone.

That's way too young to die. RIP

Whenever I see a rattlesnake I think about him.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this....RIP Bruce


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

He was a man who loved the snakes and hated Rolex watches.

RIP Bruce, you will be missed around here.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I was thinking he just took off for a bit from 2cool. Sad news for sure. He was great for this place. Always fun reading his posts. RIP MC. See you on the other side one day!:cheers:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

RIP Bruce, never realized I enjoyed watching you stir the pot until you don't do it anymore! It's good to have some different views and balancing on here. Rest easy brother.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

RIP Bruce, I too enjoyed his post.... God's speed Bruce...


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Rip mc.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Enjoyed his stirring of the pot. RIP MC.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I had lot's of fun sparring with MC down in the Jungle. That guy should have wrote a book on chit stirring, he was the King when it came to doing that.

He'll be missed for sure. I hate it that we didn't know he had passed until now.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> If you ever got a chance to hang out with him was a fun guy to be around, RIP MC


He really was...Very intelligent also...I had the opportunity to hang out with him one weekend in Sargent...His size 15 sandals blew out of my boat...RIP Bro!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

JFolm said:


> RIP Bruce, never realized I enjoyed watching you stir the pot until you don't do it anymore! It's good to have some different views and balancing on here. Rest easy brother.


My thoughts too...It would be really boring here if we all thought alike.

Rest In Peace Bruce.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Dang it. That's awful news. RIP our 2cool brother!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, I'm in shock. He was always stirring the pot, but always here. He is part of what makes 2cool ... 2cool. RIP MC...


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Fair winds and smooth sailing, brother.
We'll see you on the other side.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I met Bruce only once at a Texas City Dike gathering. This big guy was sitting next to me very quiet, not saying much. He just sat there and listened to what everyone was B.S.ing about as if studying. We finally said hello to one another but it wasn't until later I found out he was M.C.

I will miss his viewpoints. 

RIP Bruce.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

RIP


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bruce was one of a kind and I considered him one of my best friends for many years. While we hadn't spoken in a while due to a difference of opinion and a stubborn hardheadedness that only two of the most obstinate people in the universe could manage, it was always assumed that tomorrow was a new day. Until it wasn't.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I only have 2 people blocked on my 2cool feed and he's not one of them. He'll be missed for sure. Anyone who has a heart for kids will be in a better place for eternity. Godspeed brother...


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

R.I.P. Bruce.

I'll never forget his post about waking up in Dayton. LOL. Boy did he get ribbed on that story.


----------



## Warlock1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Always wanted to have a discussion with him in person...probably be in a fist fight at the end due to our differences (Actually Unlikely) Rest In Peace and will hoist one to absent companions in the near future for him...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Rest In Peace sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Hate to hear this, we had our differences some and we agreed some.

RIP MC


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow. Life is short and characters like Bruce are rare. I talked with him a few times and really did like him. I was just thinking of him yesterday and wonderin what he was doin. God speed MC.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Rip mc


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

RIP Bruce


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert sends his condolences from camp


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

He was the only guy that could turn a puppy and bluebonnet post into a political meltdown with 1 post lol
He will be missed for sure. Hate to hear it..RIP Bruce


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I liked Bruce. He sure liked to stir the pot.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

did not know this. RIP MC..


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Sucks 

RIP MC


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

RIP MC - prayers for his family. As others said - not always a fan of his opinion but enjoyed his perspective and the discussions that followed.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

RIP Bruce I pray that happiness finds him in the afterlife. I did not know him personally but his alter-ego on 2cool will remain immortal. It was entertaining on more occasions than not when his stood up for his principles regardless of the MOB mentality of social media.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I was just thinking of him a couple of days ago. I am shocked to find this out. RIP, MC. Your sass, wit and attitude will be missed. Now I know why there haven't been any pinups showing up in avatars. I'm bummed and blue over this news.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

RIP Bruce


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Saddened to hear this. Certainly one the more dynamic characters here over the years. RIP MC.

If there is ever a 2 Cool Hall of Fame, he's a first ballot candidate. :cheers:


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Rip mc.........................................


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

R.i.p. Mc


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

R.I.P. buddy!! Bruce was definitely one of the good ones. Never forget when he used to host Friday afternoon Trivia.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Saddened to hear the loss of any of the 2cool family,, some say,, Contemplation is the greatest form of entertainment 

I must say,, Bruce always made me think 

RIP MC


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh no  that is terrible news. I'm saddened that none of us knew of his passing. We met Bruce 7 years ago at a 2cool gathering/fish fry at Tiny's (I believe it was Tiny's). I went to the store to get some beer and he asked me to get him some corona, I accidentally grabbed the little tiny bottles of corona (I had a picture somewhere..). It was a pretty funny sight to see that big ol' man drinking a tiny corona. Prayers going up!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Hate to hear this..
Never did get to meet him ..
RIP Mastercylinder


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

WOW h:sad3sm. Very sad news on MC.

Thoughts and prayers for him, his family and friends. RIP MC!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bruce would have appreciated the irony of one of his last few postings.
Go to #15.

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2128906


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

ralph7 said:


> Bruce would have appreciated the irony of his third to last posting.
> Go to #15.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2128906


In hindsight, he probably knew more than he was letting on.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I think he would get a kick over how many people on here are affected in some way about the news of his death. He got (and returned the favor)beat up a LOT on here. As many have said, he was a professional pot stirrer.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I think if you have ever posted on 2cool, at some point you had a verbal sparring match with MC.

Like him or not, he stirred the pot on everyone, both sides of the aisle, conservative, and liberal, bait or artificial, snake lover or snake hater.

he was truly an equal opportunity offender.

rest in peace, bud......hope they don't make fun of your pink shirt.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

RIP Bruce. I enjoyed our rounds of golf. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> In hindsight, he probably knew more than he was letting on.


Maybe! But he made this post the same day and said "minor health issues". Maybe he wasn't sure of the extent of his health problems yet. I just hate that we are all just now finding out. Thank you for informing all of us Elaine.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I haven't heard from MC for a while and I thought Mont had sent him to ban camp, but now he is in camp with the Lord of Jesus. RIP Bruce. 2Cool family misses you.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Maybe! But he made this post the same day and said "minor health issues". Maybe he wasn't sure of the extent of his health problems yet. I just hate that we are all just now finding out. Thank you for informing all of us Elaine.


Bruce could have had his leg amputated and would have posted that it was a "medical inconvenience" and his entire family could be on death row and classified as a "misadventure". He was very private.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Bruce could have had his leg amputated and would have posted that it was a "medical inconvenience" and his entire family could be on death row and classified as a "misadventure". He was very private.


Good point....


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Saddened to hear this news. I enjoyed his posts. RIP MC


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that news. I remember the first time I met Bruce...actually I don't. I did visit with him at Tiny's fish fry, and BS'd with him at many beach gatherings, and probably even some of our warehouse jams (now those were fun!). He was certainly intelligent and a Mastertroller and will be missed around here.

I'm really surprised that he was younger than me too.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

RIP MC I remember when my wife bought you the coronitas instead of the regular size beer at Tinys fish fry. LOL


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I had a few coronas with him and 007 at a weigh in in Dickinson at the vfw


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

dbarham said:


> I had a few coronas with him and 007 at a weigh in in Dickinson at the vfw


Did 007 fall in the water? haha


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

boom! said:


> Did 007 fall in the water? haha


Prolly


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Despite being absent here for a while, he is still the #3 poster of all-time. He is already missed.

As a tribute to MC, I'm going to let the next three snakes that cross my path slither away, as he would have liked it. As long as the snakes are amenable to that idea...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sad news, he was an icon around here. I did get to meet him as well, nice guy. godspeed


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I got my only infraction arguing with him 8 years ago. Yup about snakes. Back when you could post about snakes on TTMB. We became friends on the net. I told him about my 25 years of helping the Woodies. He gave me green.
After my rat and mice problem. I started loving snakes. These days I walk by them and say howdy. But I still hate poisonous snakes. RIP! Bruce...
He was a trip but aren't we all.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

MC aggravated me more than anyone when I first started reading his posts. This angst he caused me is one of the reasons I kept coming back here...to try and one-up him. Despite all this, I had a feeling he would be a good guy in person. RIP MC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

So very sad to here. May he RIP.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Too sad, too soon and too young. A 2Cool legend. RIP brother.


----------



## Wes427 (Nov 6, 2016)

RIP bro. I'm glad we got to tick each other off. I still regret telling you that I hung the metal bull balls from the rear axle of your Lincoln the last time I saw you at a beach gathering. You will always be missed and thought of when I think about the jungle or the beach. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Rip mc.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

RIP


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Very sad to hear this! I remember spending time with Bruce at the Sam's beach gatherings. Offered me some really sound advice during a tough time in my life and helped me through it.

RIP Bruce! You will be sorely missed, Brother!


----------



## kaptin krunch2 (Jun 20, 2016)

Sad news for sure. RIP


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Rip mc.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

RIP


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

He could battle with the best. RIP Matercylinder!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That's terrible! So sorry to hear it. We might not have always seen eye to eye but he was a good guy.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

R.i.p. Mc


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

MC , you were a class act and a pleasure to know you. RIP .


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, very shocking. MC was as others have stated, a fixture around here for a long time. While I didn't always agree with him, I feel like we always had a mutual respect for one another. MC was a very intelligent guy, just liked to look at things from the other side. RIP MC, many here will miss your posts and the good natured ribbing that you took so often.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Rip sir.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

rest in peace, 

you are sure missing a good one on the united thread though!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

RIP MC loved to hear your view points..

just kills me that there is scum still breathing on this rock and yet another good guy is gone


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Met Bruce at the 2Cool BBQ cookoff in Dickinson. We were able to continue an online political debate in person and it was funny. May he RIP


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I just finished reading all of these posts about MC's passing and the honest appreciation we had for his "on the other hand" point of view.

Somehow, if he could respond to us for the heavens, he would be explaining, in detail, why we are all wrong for feeling this way.:headknock


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dick Hanks said:


> I just finished reading all of these posts about MC's passing and the honest appreciation we had for his "on the other hand" point of view.
> 
> Somehow, if he could respond to us for the heavens, he would be explaining, in detail, why we are all wrong for feeling this way.:headknock


LOL!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> :cheers:


I'm sure that we were having a highly intellectual debate. That farmers tan was from a golf game we played a few weeks before. He forgot his golf shoes. Funniest thing ever. Still got my *** kicked.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

There were many times I didn't agree with him but he always seemed to make his point without dogging somebody. That made me think more about the stand he took on things and he had valid points most of the time. Regardless I will miss his viewpoint and the subtle way he had of gently poking bears that, in fact, really did need poking. RIP MC. You'll be missed.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I'm sure that we were having a highly intellectual debate. That farmers tan was from a golf game we played a few weeks before. He forgot his golf shoes. Funniest thing ever. Still got my *** kicked.


Those Fords must be delicate to need an EZ Up... do they sunburn easily???


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Those Fords must be delicate to need an EZ Up... do they sunburn easily???


^^^^ MC hi-jack!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> ^^^^ MC hi-jack!


That was almost as good as his, but you didn't have 14 people arguing within 30 seconds.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> That was almost as good as his, but you didn't have 14 people arguing within 30 seconds.


Yeah... I defer! LOL


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Man. I just read this. Bruce was another 2cool classic I will miss The good ones seem to be going too fast.

From one contrarian (read *******) to another... calm seas and tight lines on the other side.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Rip, mc


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. RIP MC.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

****, I hate to hear this. I had no idea he was having any health issues. Bruce was a good man. I've know him since the early days of this forum. Often agreed with him, often didn't, but we always got along great. RIP, bud!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I was just doing a little snooping around and see that after over a year since Bruce's passing, He is still number three in the post count.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Rip MC


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this. Sad that i missed the funeral and gathering. We sure had some fun times. RIP friend


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Rip


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Better late than never I suppose. 

I actually mentioned him in a post the other day. King of stirring the pot he was.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad y'all dug this out of the archives. 
I was hospitalized in OKC about that time. Missed a lot of the 2cool activity. I knew Bruce was gone but did not know the details. Loved to verbally spar with him. Wish I had had the opportunity to shake his hand.
Wonder if there is a 2cool section in Heaven. Sure hope so.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope so too......with all our pets that are waiting for us!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this, RIP Bruce


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sunbeam said:


> Glad y'all dug this out of the archives.
> I was hospitalized in OKC about that time. Missed a lot of the 2cool activity. I knew Bruce was gone but did not know the details. Loved to verbally spar with him. Wish I had had the opportunity to shake his hand.
> Wonder if there is a 2cool section in Heaven. Sure hope so.


I just about guarantee ya there's a spot. Stocked with 30" plus and a full tap that never runs out. My Pop is in the middle of the cove waiting for us.

Tis gonna be a party!


----------



## Brass Monkey (Sep 2, 2012)

He loved snakes.


----------

